
MIT Students use shock therapy to stop their Facebook addiction - uladzislau
http://guardianlv.com/2013/08/addicted-to-facebook-try-shock-therapy-video/
======
switch33
This sounds retardedly stupid. If you need to "shock" yourself to stop using
facebook then you probably got much worse problems.

